# What number is my B-pleco?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Sence I can;t find hide nor hair of anything i look for on Planet catfish, I thought I would ask,
Here are a couple pictures of him. How do you sex B-Plecos while i'm at it.
Thanks for the help gang. :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am sure Barbie should be around, but IMO looks like a cross between a striped rubbernose pleco and bristlenose, just the body resemble the striped rubbernose so much but it has bristle's. Barbie will know for sure


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I know it is very difficult getting info from PC :roll: 

Got to PC, in the little SEARCH box type bristlenose- I got back 7 pages of info for them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Mr,
It looks a common Bristlenose pleco. Ancistrus sp. It's definetely a male, as the females won't have any bristles above the lip area. It might be a different type of ancistrus... but Ancistrus are the only plecos that get bristles on the face. The common BN pleco (and Long fins) don't have an assigned L# yet. -I could be wrong- Hope this helps!


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

It's definitely one of the common bristlenose species.  Probably Ancistrus triradiatus.  Plecos that are described are not given L numbers, so this fish does not have one, and never will.  Hope that helps!

Barbie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hey Barbie is that a L260 in your photo????


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

DavidDoyle @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> I know it is very difficult getting info from PC  :roll:
> 
> Got to PC, in the little SEARCH box type bristlenose- I got back 7 pages of info for them.



:roll: 

Well maybe he likes showing off pics to be re-assured, geez.


----------

